# Very watery droppings....?



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Some of my pigeons have extremely watery droppings. I look in the pen and on their perches, there is little piles of water with maby a tiny piece of solid. Is this normal, or if it aint, what should I do to get rid of it? (Seems like they're on laxitives) LOL.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Tim,

occassional watery droppings are not to worry about. But if they have it all the time, I would suggest to take one of your birds for a check to the vet. Or at least have a fecal done.
You can also send a fecal to Foy's Pigeon Supplies. 
They could have anything from worms, to coccidia or a viral or bacterial infection. It is hard to tell what to medicate with if you don't know what is wrong with them.
Did you change their diet recently? that could also be a reason.
For now add one spoon of ACV into a gallon of water, maybe it helps. Also probiotics if you haven't done so.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeon droppings sould be in the shape of a dough-circle, brown-green with a dab of white usually in the center. 

Have your pigeons been stressed, or have they had a change in their diet or mayge grit?

If they are watery, usually something is off balance.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Tim,

Sometimes the females droppings will go off for a bit before they lay. As Reti mentioned, a fecal is good to determine where to start. If you can get the raw apple cider vinegar, that would be best but the pasteurized will do. One tbls. to gal. The probiotics are very helpful restoring good flora and poop.

Brad had an experience where the droppings looked like they came out of a can of paint practically. He pulled his grit and monitored how much they had each week, in fact, Victor recently pulled that thread up.

Good luck,

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Poops...what They Really Mean*

Yes fp, it is an interesting thread.I encourage it to be added as a sticky in our resource area. 

Here is a link that will direct you to "poops"~ If the link does not work, go up to SEARCH tab and type in droppings...then scroll down. It is there.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Yes fp, it is an interesting thread.I encourage it to be added as a sticky in our resource area.


*DONE* 

Here is the thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637


Hi pigeonkid1046

You have already gotten some good advice. You might also try the Globals Multi-Mix, it is a wonderful preventative for the basics: Canker, Cocci, and worms.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys. Helped me out a lot. It is flying season and justr waiting for the hawks to leave. I have backed down on their feed (1tbs) per bird (20 of them). I am on a rotation that one pigeon breeder told me about that keeps your birds about ummm 97% healthy and it goes like this. 3 days apple cider vinagar (1tbs), then 3 days of friendly bacteria builder, then 3 days of winsmore, but I usually drag the winsmore out to about 5 days. Then it is 2 weeks fresh water. He told me that he sent his poops to Foys and there was no sign of disease, or anything that would make them sick. I have been on it since about fall. I'm going to send in the poops to Foys and see whats going on. Till then, could I put them on some vitimans to see if that helps?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pigeonkid1046~

Just to make sure here, you probably already know, but that is one tablespoon of raw apple cider vinegar to a gallon of water. And, make sure you shake the raw apple cider solution to get the sediments all equally mixed  .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can give your birds a multi-vitamin mineral for pigeons, but make sure not to give them too much and what is in the winsmore? If it also contains any multi-vitamins and/or minerals you have to be careful not to overdose.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Treesa~ Thank you for making "Poops ...what they really mean" a sticky. It will be as assest.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ill get the bag........ok 
Vitiman A 3,000,000 U.S.P units
Vitiman D3 600,000 I.C. units
Vitiman B12 3,000 mcg
Menadione Sodium Bisulfide (source of vitiman K) 1,500 mg.
Vitamin E 2,000 int. units
Pyridoxine 600mg.
Folic Acid 75mg. 
Vitamin C (Sodium 1 asorbate) 6 mg.
Iodine (1%) 0-441

It says More wins with WINS MORE for racing pigeons and stock birds.
They say boost energy, egg hatch ability, a must after medication, good source of vitimans. My grandpa has been using it for many years and says it works awsome following stress and medication.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't give them another vitamin mix on top of that one.

That is a lot of vitamin A, and more, do you give that to them 3 to 5 days in a row?

What do the instructions say on dosage? I would be very careful not to give them too much as this can cause their vitamin/minerals to be out of balance and they can get wet poops from that too.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Tim,

From my own experience some seeds will cause seriously wattery poops. The three worst ofenders in this case are:

1) Peanuts
2) Soy
3) Shelled sunflower seeds

If you are feeding any of these to your birds you may want to withhold them for a few days and wait for better poop-results. They are all very high in fats and to my mind anyway, difficult to properly digest. The birds love them, your carpets will not. Spoiling birds with the good life has it's down side sometimes.

Cameron


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, sorry I havent replied in a while. Forgot my password. LOL I give them reg. pigeon feed. They used to be on cracked corn due to the cold winter months. Then I was told that the pigeons can't digest the cracked corn and was supposed to go to pop corn. I have about 5 pounds left of cracked corn and throw some in every-now-and-then. To answer your question Trees Gray, it says 1/2 teaspoon. Doesn't say how long to use it but I usually give it to them one week. Is that too much. Me and my grandpa are going to go down to a guy that sells meds. local to us, and we are going to worm them, and vaccinate them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonkid1046 said:


> To answer your question Trees Gray, it says 1/2 teaspoon. Doesn't say how long to use it but I usually give it to them one week. Is that too much.


*Do you mean they get it one whole week, or once a week. Once a week is okay, but not everyday, way too much.*


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oops. It is all week. No good?? I started on it yesterday. Should I got to plain water?


----------

